# 300 gallon tank build New pics and Video



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

CalAquaria Aquariums, custom aquariums, acrylic fish tanks, commercial aquariumsThe suppliers of this amazing acrylic tank stay tuned for the build 72x36x26

Also I will be selling 2 of my tanks 1 is a 180gallon the other is a 200 gallon


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> Cal Aquaria The suppliers of this amazing acrylic tank stay tuned for the build 72x36x26
> 
> Also I will be selling 2 of my tanks 1 is a 180gallon the other is a 200 gallon


Fixed the link for ya. 

Can't wait to see the build starting. That's a great footprint, but man, 3 feet deep? Could do a little diving in it.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

omg your crazy haha cant wait to see it in your place


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah it's a good footprint for my rays they need a king size bed lol but these guys at Calaquaria are absolutely amazing to deal with so far and man amazing prices HIGHLY RECOMENDED I should be ready to do this In a week or so my wife is gonna SH^ T


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, just like me, get it before you tell her.......mine was in the garage for a while! LOL.

Can't wait to see this beast. 30" tall, nothing you can't handle with a snorkel. 



skrick said:


> Yeah it's a good footprint for my rays they need a king size bed lol but these guys at Calaquaria are absolutely amazing to deal with so far and man amazing prices HIGHLY RECOMENDED I should be ready to do this In a week or so my wife is gonna SH^ T


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Dibs on the 200G


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

How much you want for your 180g? What are the measurements of it.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll get back to you on price and measurements have to figure out what I'm selling and stuff I'll also post pics of tanks the tanks are in mint condition and stands are made of 4x4 and 2x6 frames with maple plywood stainedmint


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of my new tank that will be shipped out april 20th same time i come back from holidays some dimensions have changed as it is now only 24"high and 34" deep and still 72" long so not 300G anymore but still a nice footprint and large 
I will also be doing Blue Vinyl on the back for background and black bottom with black sand for filtration I decided not to sump for weight reasons and run an monster Eheim 2080 and 2 FX5 also a 36W UV sterilizer with power head heaters 2 500W titanium heaters

tank


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank. Look forward to seeing it filled with water and livestock!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks I'm excited as hell can't wait


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good. Can't wait to see the rays in there


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my new tank still wrapped up in plastic. They forgot my lids, so they are coming by mail. Stand is not complete, doing trim and doors this week, then paint. Also The Wife had a heart attack its almost 12" wider than my last tank she gave me ultimatums but I stood my ground well see how this goes LOL .!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So you're going to run canisters filters on this thing? Now the real fun begins!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I have decided not to sump as weight issues and run eheim 2080 and 2 fx5 or sell 1 fx5 and run 2 2080 and fx5 see what it's gonna work out like as I'm on 2nd floor


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank! setting up a new tank is always fun. i can't wait to see the fish in there! they will be happy for sure.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i think 2000 cardinals will look nice in there too


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Very nice tank, how many gallons did it end up at ? and i look forward to pics of it done and stocked. Cheers


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Let me know if you sell the 180 or 200.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> i think 2000 cardinals will look nice in there too


Come on Charles, you've been talking about it a long time now, so empty out the 125 already and put 1000 in it to sell so people can see what it looks like!



Scherb said:


> Hello. Very nice tank, how many gallons did it end up at ? and i look forward to pics of it done and stocked. Cheers


About 250. Those 2 extra inches in height wouldn't have made much difference, but the 2 extra inches in width might be missed with monster fish.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally! Gotta love the sight of new acrylic! Can't wait to see you build this out. No background? Stand looks nice.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I got blue vinyl but still debating on blue or black with black sand and my rays are black very very confused stand will be painted melamine paint in a espresso brown dark


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so i guess youll be sleeping beside your new 300 hahaha


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd probably go with the blue vinyl especially since you already have black sand and black rays. Gives it some nice contrast to view the fish against.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

dino said:


> so i guess youll be sleeping beside your new 300 hahaha


Um either beside tank or in my camper lol and yes Tony I think I'll just stick with blue had black befor and can hardly see my arowana and other fish


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i have blue and i love it but it if you have any algae it really shows.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here are some pics,and a short Video of my stock. The final stock will be My black Arowana,Vittatus Tigerfish,Tigrinus cat, Hydrolycus Armatus and myabe some bigger clown loaches, My Gatf might go for sale as My Vatf is not liking it and I would rather keep the Vatf I love the Black stripes. I still have alot of work to do on the inside of the tank Like redo the backround since I had a real hard time installing the vinyl and get some cool plants and rocks this is just a rough scape but the branches are going to stay in the tank.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great keep Up the good work..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a 300g bob? You can just paint the back blue so u dint get all that bubble. I just paint my acrylic tank with left over gelcoat from my build and yess the whole tank look brighter compare to black.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

your entire stock is very nice. id keep the VATF. they are extremely hard to find at that size. bdleo is looking good!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

tank is 72x34x24 LWH under 300 now


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that is a sweet tank.


----------

